# Wheels/tires for 22000 series SnoThro



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

I have a 922018(tractor)/922024 (attachment) SnoThro with hard rubber tires that finally need replaced after 30+ years. Ariens says the stock replacement wheel assembly is part #52202400, but I would like to see if upgrading to an air-filled tire is possible. According to Jacks Small Engine repair, part #07124100, a SnoHog type tire assembly will fit my machine, yet Ariens claims it will not, but Ariens also says their stock replacement is the ONLY one that will fit which I find hard to believe.
So I'm a bit confused and seeing if anyone else has solved this problem. 
Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looking at pictures of your machine online, it looks like you have three bolt rims and hubs. if so then you can swap them with tire from a 10000 series which i have used sets of, 40 bucks for regular turf tire or 60 for ones upgraded with toro tires and tubes just like the ones seen in this ebay ad 
Toro 824 snowblower powershift 38540 67-9221 tire 231-120 - rim is damaged | eBay

but swapped over to ariens rims. guaranteed to hold air pm me if interested


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

22000 series wheels/tires are smaller than 10000 series.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Should be able to do it. I did it on a 922003 last year.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

Hey, Mike, that looks pretty snazzy. Any issues with clearances changing after the added height from larger tires? Also a bit concerned with larger tires creating too much stress on the drive parts because of the extra torque needed to turn them, or maybe that's just the Jeeper in me worrying too much ?
I've also got chains for the stock wheels, going bigger would prevent me from using them I suppose, though with better tires I probably wouldn't need them. Also are those the 07124100 tires or the ones user 43128 had for sale?

Here's a pic of what I've got now. 3 holes, 3" spacing on center between them. Center hole is 2.5" diameter


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd get 10000 series rims and buy Xtrac tires for it.
I installed 10000 series tires and rims on a 922 snowblower that had metal/plastic tires on it (it looked better after IMO as with the plastic tires the tractor part seemed to be sitting too low). It is a close fit and you will not be able to fit chains on them, therefore I suggest buying Xtrac tires as you won't need chains with those tires.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I put pneumatic Sno Hog tires on both my Ariens, my 10M4 and my 10M6, as well as my YardMan 7100: Best thing I ever did. I used split rim's for ease of tire install. I also had to cut in a key-way in the Yardman shaft with a die grinder, np, worked great.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

So looks like the general consensus is 10,000 series rims and then pneumatic tires on those is best, and then tread type comes down to personal preference. Awesome, I have learned a lot. Thanks, everybody! 👍


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Steamboat said:


> So looks like the general consensus is 10,000 series rims and then pneumatic tires on those is best, and then tread type comes down to personal preference. Awesome, I have learned a lot. Thanks, everybody! 👍


Thread type is indeed a personal choice, but the XTRAC work the best in snow (it is the standard tire installed on most new snowblowers including Ariens and Honda).


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Steamboat said:
> 
> 
> > So looks like the general consensus is 10,000 series rims and then pneumatic tires on those is best, and then tread type comes down to personal preference. Awesome, I have learned a lot. Thanks, everybody! 👍
> ...


The rims I found to buy have tires on them already so I will try those first and if they don't work out I'll try the XTracs for sure. You are definitely right about the stock wheels looking way too small, even with the chains on it rides too low, so I'm pretty excited to put a "lift on it". I have read also that I should probably readjust the skids or get the non-marking ones since the new bigger tires will sort of push the front of the skids down into the ground if that makes sense.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

No clearence issues. I took the tires off a newer craftsman 5/22. Same size. The snow hog tires are a little easier to put on than the x-trac. With those 10000 series rims you want to make sure you use a tube. I use the tube with the angled brass stem from Harbor frieght. Use a bit of electric tape down the middle of the rim. The only real ajustment is the angle of the skid shoes. Everything else feels correct and the machine sits right IMO. If you service the axle and lube everything you have nothing to worry about as far as wear.
I don't really buy much from other members. I have my own little hord of blowers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Steamboat said:


> The rims I found to buy have tires on them already so I will try those first and if they don't work out I'll try the XTracs for sure. You are definitely right about the stock wheels looking way too small, even with the chains on it rides too low, so I'm pretty excited to put a "lift on it". I have read also that I should probably readjust the skids or get the non-marking ones since the new bigger tires will sort of push the front of the skids down into the ground if that makes sense.


If you are getting the tires and rims that you posted at the first post they are not the right rim (you need a rim with 3 holes for mounting it).
If you are getting 10000 series tires and rims then it is all good.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> If you are getting the tires and rims that you posted at the first post they are not the right rim (you need a rim with 3 holes for mounting it).
> If you are getting 10000 series tires and rims then it is all good.


Yessir the local guy I originally got my 22000 series from ended up having some old 10000 series rims, not sure what tires are on them though, I'll find out tomorrow when I pick them up, but in any case it is snowing right now and I'm just happy I don't need to use the shovel! ❄


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> If you are getting the tires and rims that you posted at the first post they are not the right rim (you need a rim with 3 holes for mounting it).
> If you are getting 10000 series tires and rims then it is all good.



the ones i was offering him were toro 12inch by 3.5 inch tires off a toro 521, mounted on genuine oem ariens 10000 series 6 inch rims with brand new tubes. they will fit his machine


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

I think hsblowersfan meant the #07124100 assembly I was asking about in my first post wouldn't fit ✌


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Steamboat said:


> I think hsblowersfan meant the #07124100 assembly I was asking about in my first post wouldn't fit ✌


Yes, I was refering to those when I stated the tires and wheels from the "first post" won't fit.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

Got my rims on easy peasy. They just have turf tires so I may be looking for snow tires in the future, but thanks everybody for your opinions and recommendations! Already they are a major improvement over the original hard rubber wheels.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Chain those bad boys up and you'll be set!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Set of Snow Hog or Trac and your good to go ....

PS, I would sand and paint the rim's first ...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they look good on there. does it still sit level?


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

The new setup raised up the back only maybe an inch or so, not enough to worry about I don't think. I readjusted the skid shoe angles though and it glides over all the bumps as it should.
Still not sure about lengthening my chains to fit or just getting new tires. I'll probably just opt for snow tires at some point because I'm getting old and creaky and the tires are so much smoother rolling than my chains.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

Finally got enough snow to actually use the thrower. Works great. Bigger pneumatic tires are definitely the way to go! Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

Hey, any reason to hold on to these old bald wheels or should I just toss them on the scrap yard pile? I'm not sure if they're useful to anyone so I thought I'd find out before they're gone


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

No need for them unless your want to make them into drag-slicks for your snow blower.


----------



## Steamboat (May 19, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> No need for them unless your want to make them into drag-slicks for your snow blower.


 haha I've heard of racing lawnmowers so maybe that's a good idea 

Thanks!


----------

